# Repurposed coffee table



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

This was an old butler coffee table with a high gloss, dark mahogany finish.











But now this is the repurposed version....










You put your photos & stuff underneath for display










The metal tabs rotate over the corners and lock the top into place. I made them from old angle brackets I had kicking around:shifty:










The sash was from a china closet that I removed from my Mom's house when we redid her kitchen in 1994. 

I then took the removed leaf and mounted it onto 3 legs I had from a wobbly table to make a hall table










Yep I hang onto stuff:yes:


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

very cool!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks nice. What is the purpose of the window on the top?

George


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

GeorgeC said:


> It looks nice. What is the purpose of the window on the top?
> 
> George


The purpose of the sash top is to allow you to set your beer on the glass without disturbing the photos or collectibles on display under the glass.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice work. Both of the projects look fantastic.


----------



## MikeS (Dec 31, 2009)

You have a creative eye for giving new life to things.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is what I call recycling at it finest!

Good work.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you all for your very kind words........
I just love the whole concept of giving old things a new life......
Stay tuned


----------

